# What to name her?



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

I just got my 03 specv, but have no idea what to put on the vanity plate

i was thinking "skylike" but dunno if thats gay or not

you guys have any good idea's or good input

Chris


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

No vanity plate. Just accept what the DMV gives you.


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

GOT 6TH


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

spcv2nv (Spec-V To Envy)


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

i like got6th alot

i thought about spcv2nv, still a consideration


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

just leave it. People know whats up when they see you.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd just leave it alone. An instantly-recognizable plate is just begging for trouble, especially if you show your car. A plate like "spec2nv" would be hilarious on a stock car - even though it's a nice ride, I certainly don't _envy_ it. Anyway, that's just my little rant. I really don't like vanity plates.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I always wanted HIWYSTR for Deep Purples "High Way Star" song, for those of you who know the song, but I don't think a sentra would be fit for this title, maybe a muscle car though...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

N1554N... it's 1337!... eh... does anyone still speak it around here? 

|\|1554|\| 0\/\/|\|2 J00...


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

RAN15.9 
IMSLOW 
SLWSPCV
IMRICEY (with my vanity plate)

I always pick on people with those wither I know I'm gonna lose or not.
I agree leave it off unless your gonna do some serious mods
That way you can pick you fights without having to fend them off.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

that first one *RAN15.9* is perfect


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Bob. name her "Bob."


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

> "lovemyser says his tag is imricey"


Thats not true it says 

IMADORK


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Lovemysan can say that because hes my brother lol but I have been riding his butt around in my imadork mobile for the past 2 months because his trailer queen is down for good.


And apparently its not to ricey or he wouldn't be caught in it.


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

hahahha, thats greatt....

got a point there(specialy on spcv2nv), i do plan on some mod's probably sway bars tie bar, header intake exaust, someday a flywheel and maybe full suspension

but, mod's or not, i would like to get some decent plate, other than 84n8827


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

you could always use your social security number....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the GOT 6TH


----------



## chrispy (Jun 26, 2003)

well, somehow this has turned around from the cars name to the licence plate.


for the name i was thinking silversky ? anybody like, or do you think its gay, (no offence to gays (pollictal correct covery my ass))

Chris


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

chrispy said:


> *well, somehow this has turned around from the cars name to the licence plate.
> 
> 
> for the name i was thinking silversky ? anybody like, or do you think its gay, (no offence to gays (pollictal correct covery my ass))
> ...


ghey.

i'm still fond of "Bob."


----------



## specialkjr (Jun 11, 2003)

2COOL4U


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

No vanity plate.... youre asking for trouble....


----------

